# Early years nursery funding for adopted children age 2 plus



## Pumpkin mummy (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi everyone

I have recently found out that the early years free nursery funding which normally applies to 3 year olds for 15 hours a week during term time also applies to adopted/Lac children from the age of 2!

I was quite surprised, you have to contact your local council, and provide evidence, ie email from social worker or a copy of adoption order.


----------



## Ellie Jane (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes the funding is available to a number of different categories including families on certain benefits as well as traveller children and those with children with special educational needs. 

The funding is called FEET funding for those interested. 

EJ x


----------



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes its available and has been since April 2013   I think FEET is a localised name for it though as in my area its called Me2 funding.  Most LA's have some sort of criteria regarding the settings it can be used at like must have had a good at last Ofsted inspection. Can also be used with some childminders in our local area


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Its a great initiative but unfortunately it doesn't apply in Wales though I'm not sure about Scotland and NI


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Doesn't apply in Scotland for Adopted kids - the criteria is much higher here & only for families in crisis (low income, mums with PND, kids with advanced LDs etc. and only in specified LA nurseries and it's reviewed every 12 weeks.

X


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

It's supposed to be available to all adopted children from september 2014 including scotland.x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Treaco - I'd love to see how that transpires considering the Scottish Govt have struggled to match the 15hours that elsewhere in uk get for 3yr plus. That funding has just started and the extra 2.5hours is just childcare and not actually covered by a nursery teacher (just a early years worker). 

Were very behind in what us actually provided given the publications show how it can assist.
X


----------



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

Gertie, in England most nurseries that provide nursery education are from the private, Independent and voluntary sector so very few have nursery teachers. There are more now than there used to be as we now have Early Years Professionals and Early Years Teachers but it's certainly not the case in every setting with most staff having level 2 or 3 qualifications instead


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Gertie I don't know anyone who's struggled getting the hours due to their child when turning 3. We got 15hours free when our bs turned 3 and that was 5yrs ago and where I am there is alot of early years units, our bs went into one when he was 2. I read it def is for all adopted children from September of this year.xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Can't remember if I've already said this, but that two year old funding can be accessed by some childminders, if they provide the appropriate level of care/are registered with the LA.

We funded a mix of childminder and nursery with Bug's allowance.


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

Our VA knew nothing about this until I informed them of this before our approval panel - when they were asking us how we would afford nursery when I go back to work I just said the paid 15hr a week per child for 2 and up and they actually questionned me! I had to provide documents from online and from our local nursery (where we did volunteering too) just so they would accept it.


----------

